# Cronjob-Berechtigung wechseln von Chrooted -> Full geht nicht



## Beme (10. Feb. 2010)

Wenn ich einem User, der vorher nur Chrooted Cronjobs machen durfte, nun unter "Limits" erlauben will, Full Cronjobs zu machen, wird diese Änderung von ISPConfig 3 nicht umgesetzt. Nach dem erneuten Aufruf von Limits steht bei "Max. erlaubter Chron" wieder "Chrooted".
Woran könnte das liegen? Oder ist ein Wechseln nicht vorgesehen?

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2010)

Mach am besten mal einen bugreport im Bugtracker, dann sehe ich mir das mal an.


----------



## Beme (11. Feb. 2010)

OK, danke: http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1072


----------

